

Ask HN: Best traction channel for an enterprise tool - lloydjennings

I just launched my new start up into public beta.<p>It&#x27;s a link and content sharing tool for busy professionals, mainly enterprises in the digital space that summarizes content and lets you save it for later to make it easier to read and share.<p>I also have a Chrome extension that summarizes all the web pages you read into 100 words using an algorithm I built to save you time reading.<p>I&#x27;m looking for suggestions on how to market this product to my target audience. My goal right now is to gain traction and prove that the concept works for many people.<p>Any suggestions would be much appreciated.<p>Here is the link to my product: www.skim.it
======
thegrif
For the enterprise IT market, build a tighter experience for sites like
Gartner, Forrester, and other research providers. IT execs shell out a lot of
money for subscriptions to these services - and they will realize a greater
return from their investment if they can easily disseminate information to
other stakeholders.

:-)

~~~
lloydjennings
Thanks for the reply. I hadn't explored these before. Ill check them out

